# Visually, which one of these two ww2 fighters would you say is your favourite?



## s1chris (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok my reason for asking will be revealed in the new year but I would just like to gather people's thoughts.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 13, 2013)

Somehow, the P-47 has always given me an impression of thuggishness; the Hurricane looks like somebody's uncle playing soldier.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 13, 2013)

Ha ha, thats a good way to put it. I tend to favour the P-47 but there is something about the Hurricane that draws me to it.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 13, 2013)

I think the Hurricane is an attractive aircraft. The Thunderbolt, however, looks like airplane version of the guy with a pony tail, prison tattoos, leather jacket, and an unmuffled Harley


----------



## pattle (Aug 13, 2013)

The Hurricane looks the best to me, but I think a lot of the reason for this is down to it's various paint schemes, I especially like the menacing look it had whilst in the desert with those big anti tank cannon under it's wings.
The Thunderbolt was also a bit of a Billy Bunter.


----------



## drgondog (Aug 14, 2013)

I picked the Jug but it was like choosing between the butts of two worn out Mexican Burro's.. 

Or Martha Raye and Latifa instead of Chrlize Theron and Kelly leBrock..

Next we need a Poll on best Looking between a Brewster Buffalo and an I-16


----------



## s1chris (Aug 14, 2013)

I can understand the hurricane hate as its a bit dated looking interms of ww2 aircraft. It surprises me that the Jug gets the same sort of comments. Would it help if i said this was to help decide which flyable replica I should build?


----------



## pattle (Aug 14, 2013)

s1chris said:


> I can understand the hurricane hate as its a bit dated looking interms of ww2 aircraft. It surprises me that the Jug gets the same sort of comments. Would it help if i said this was to help decide which flyable replica I should build?


Depends what country it is going to be flown in, if it's the UK then probably best to build a P47 as I think there is only one P47 flying in the UK. The two American planes I would most like to see in Britain are the P38 and B26, a P61 would be nice as well if you have the time.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 15, 2013)

If you're building a full-scale replica, both are probably equally difficult. If it's sub-scale, the Hurricane may be easier. After all, you're not also building sub-scale people.

I don't understand the Hurricane hate: by current standards, both aircraft are dated, and neither is anywhere near as pretty as this, even older, design.


----------



## Procrastintor (Aug 15, 2013)

P-47 IMO, that plane just looked tough, and it lived up to that look. Also, are you doing full size? If so what kind of engine do you plan on using? (original??)


----------



## wuzak (Aug 15, 2013)

My impression is that if you built a half scale P-47 it would be about the same size as a Hurricane - but that isn't reality, just perception.

I couldn't pick between the two. Mainly because I find neither of them particularly good looking.

The Hurricane looks like it is missing something. That something is the upper wing.

The Thunderbolt just looks like a huge lump.


----------



## stona (Aug 15, 2013)

They are both so ugly that if they were dogs you'd tie a lead to their tails and drag them around backwards.

I voted Hurricane, but there's not much in it!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## s1chris (Aug 15, 2013)

A few more details are as follows - 

It's would be 50% size replica and built from a plans set. 
The engine used would be a suitable Rotac radial.
Estimated build time 15 years (dictated by a number of personal limits)
Estimated build cost 20k (spread over the 15 year build time, so very few single big purchases needed)

My real dream if money was no object (that will never happen obviously) would be to own and fly a B-17. 
So next best for me, has to be something American that escorted those bad boys. 

I'm not particularly keen on the P-51D and I chucked the hurricane in the list as a patriotic option that in terms of the following list is easiest to build. We can't possible have more flyable Spitfires in the UK!

Here is the full list of options available to me -







Input appreciated guys!


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 15, 2013)

Remember, for many of these, a sub-scale design is probably impossible, as it's tough to find sub-scale people.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah I think the available plans may need a little tailoring to fit a larger pilot. I have only ever seen a number of Corsair's, FW190's and a UK based P-47 built from these specific plans. But in reality it's the only option available to me to get into the air in anything that resembles a warbird. The main construction is from Spruce so adapting the cockpit area should be fairly easy. 

Unless anybody fancies giving 1.5 million to buy a real one?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd love to see a Bf110 replica (1:1 or reduced scale) in the air someday...


----------



## s1chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Check the website out. The site needs updating but once you contact the guy who actually sells the plans you fully understand how passionate about the product he is. Somewhere in the site it details a B-25 replica they are building in order to scale down and make plans from. Even if mine fails to make it into the air, I'm sure it would look good parked on my driveway next to a Willys Jeep (if the saving fund ever gets enough cash in it!)


----------



## s1chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Oops

WAR AircraftReplicas - Home


----------



## Readie (Aug 19, 2013)

As you live in England Chris I would think the Hurricane would be the better choice. You may even get people to donate as the Hurricane is forever associated with the BoB and victory.
Just a thought.

The Thunderbolt is a bruiser and would make an excellent choice too.... but, not too many folks would know it here I think.

Good luck with your project which ever you choose.
Cheers
John


----------



## s1chris (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks John. I think the only problem I may have with a Hurricane rep is engine choice.
Given that a radial is to be used I was thinking the P-47 would make a logical choice. 

I've got to order the plan set in December (Xmas prezzie from the Missus and kids) so I've got to decide sooner or later.
I've even thinking about schemes and how it will look and I think the P-47 offers more artistic options. I may just have to pretend to be Amerian on the rare occasion I would be able to fly it. 

Also I was thinking about using period instruments from the plane depicted but I'm not so sure I would want to depend on them in flight. Also 50% scale may cause an issue fitting them into an instrument panel. 

This is the one picture that really inspires me to build a T-Bolt - 






Cheers Chris


----------



## pattle (Aug 20, 2013)

How about a Stuka? I know there was a gent in America that once built an extremely realistic scaled down replica of a Stuka, a Stuka replica would be a welcome addition to air show battle re enactments and I would have thought the Stuka to be a suitable aircraft for scaling down.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Pattle, sounds great and I agree but whatever I build needs to be from the above posted list. That way all of the scaling down has been done and tested. I am no way near enough skilled to produce my own plans for a build. I think I'd probably scare the life out of the public with those Jericho Trumpets wailing away above Coventry. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## pattle (Aug 20, 2013)

s1chris said:


> Hi Pattle, sounds great and I agree but whatever I build needs to be from the above posted list. That way all of the scaling down has been done and tested. I am no way near enough skilled to produce my own plans for a build. I think I'd probably scare the life out of the public with those Jericho Trumpets wailing away above Coventry.
> 
> Cheers Chris


Oh well it was just an idea, yes I can see that some people might consider a Stuka to be a little insensitive, especially the local Polish community.


----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

That is an understatement Chris....

If you went down the in line engine route could you use a light weight motor. Mayne an Imp engine?

The T Bolt is helluva plane and I can see why you are inspired to build one.

Would a WW1 plane interest you? Say a Camel or Spad?

Cheers

John


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 21, 2013)

There is no question that the P-47's pure size (even shrunken) would give you a larger range of selections to work with. But I just can't let go of the angelical handling and looks of the Spitfire. IF I was going to put that kind of time and effort into an aircraft, I would wan't to float with the angels and glide with the heavens. Bashing with the brawlers in a P-47 would be my wartime choice, but I think we are talking dreamwalking here.

Jeff.


----------

